
Samsung Tells Partners to Stop New Note 7 Sales, Replacements - gcoguiec
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-10/samsung-crisis-raises-prospect-note-7-could-head-to-scrapheap
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12681222](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12681222).

